# Sammael useful on Sableclaw?



## BornCanEmo (Feb 24, 2013)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of Sammael on Sableclaw (Landspeeder). Also do you guys have any good suggestions on how to use him with the landspeeder EFFECTIVELY? Thanks.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think he loses a lot of value in Sableclaw. He's far too easy to kill at WS3/AV10/2HP in combat, and even AV14 won't save you from a Meltagun. You also lose firepower, IMHO, as the Plasma Cannon/Storm Bolters are preferable to the Assault Cannon/Heavy Bolter setup.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Essentially only if you face a lot of Ork or Tyranid armies. Otherwise he's kinda too situational and you can't make good use of his decent statline and nice AP2 Power Sword.


----------



## BornCanEmo (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok thanks, I was just wondering if there was any efficent way to use him against like CSM but thanks


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Almost any CSM squad will just krak grenade him to death, sorry. Or just glance him to death on 6s with normal attacks.


----------

